# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Beleuchtung u.Elektrik

## schiene

Stimmt es das  LED Lampen keine Insekten anziehen???Hab das mal gelesen.
Wäre ja dann als Aussenbeleuchtung für Terassen eine wunderbare Lösung.

----------


## Robert

Licht ist Licht, und das zieht Insekten an, egal aus welcher Quelle es kommt.
Es mag sein, daß LEDs mal so wenig Power hatten, 
daß Insekten sie links liegen gelassen haben könnten,
aber als wirkliche Beleuchtung hätten sie dann auch nicht dienen können...

----------


## Robert

Habe mich mal kurz eingelesen, es ist davon die Rede, 
daß LEDs deutlich weniger Insekten anziehen, 
weil ihr Licht anders zusammengesetzt ist, 
aber auch die Bauform spielt u.a. eine Rolle..

Quelle

----------


## pit

Hab da mal einen Beitrag gefunden, der die Tachnik der LED - Beleuchtung gut beschreibt.

Da heißt es u.a.:
"Ein wichtiger Umweltaspekt der Außenbeleuchtung: Die Orientierung nachtaktiver Insekten wird vom LED-Licht nicht gestört. Die Tiere nahezu unempfindlich auf seine spektrale Zusammensetzung."

LED - Licht enthält nahezu keine Infrarot- noch UV-Anteile!

http://www.licht.de/fileadmin/shop-downloads/h17.pdf

 ::

----------


## schiene

Wer kann mir sagen wie man LED Lampe/en auf Thai sagt??
Oder ist es wie so oft vom engl.direkt übernommen??

----------


## pit

Ich hab noch keine gekauft. Würde aber wie folgt danach fragen:
lod fei fa LED

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

ไดโอดเปล่งแสง  (deiod-blaeing saeng) = Leuchtdiode 

LED = el-i-dii 

 :cool:

----------


## schiene

> .
> 
> ไดโอดเปล่งแสง  (deiod-blaeing saeng) = Leuchtdiode 
> 
> LED = el-i-dii


Dankeschön!!
Will LED Lampen für die Terasse verwenden und wusste nicht wie ich es erklären soll.

----------


## schiene

Frage an diejenigen welche gerade in Thailand leben....
Was kostet ca.eine Energiesparlampe mit 60 W ??
Gibts die überall zu kaufen??
Lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer herkömlichen Lampe gegenüber??

----------


## Enrico

> Frage an diejenigen welche gerade in Thailand leben....
> Was kostet ca.eine Energiesparlampe mit 60 W ??
> Gibts die überall zu kaufen??
> Lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer herkömlichen Lampe gegenüber??


Also wenn du die mit den 3 Röhren in U-Form meinst, die gibt es überall. Kosten was bei 30 Bath und gehen deutlich besser als der Mist den es hier bei uns in Deutschland gab.

----------


## pit

Nun kaufe ich ja nicht jeden Tag ne Lampe, aber die herkömmlichen sind auch in Thailand überwiegend aus den Geschäften verschwunden. Hast zur Energiesparlampe also kaum noch ne Alternative.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Vor 2 Tagen wurde bei unserem Haus der Stromanschluss gelegt.Er ist unter der Erde,also keine frei hängende Leitung.
Gibts da bekannte Vor bezw.Nachteile?
Vorteil ist ja das bei starkem Sturm nichts in die Leitung fallen kann.
Nachteil wäre vielleicht bei Reparaturen an der Leitung.

----------


## Erich

> Vor 2 Tagen wurde bei unserem Haus der Stromanschluss gelegt.Er ist unter der Erde,also keine frei hängende Leitung.
> Gibts da bekannte Vor bezw.Nachteile?
> Vorteil ist ja das bei starkem Sturm nichts in die Leitung fallen kann.
> Nachteil wäre vielleicht bei Reparaturen an der Leitung.


einziger Nachteil sind wirklich nur die Reparaturen, größte Schwachstelle: evtl. vorhandene Verbindungen (hierzulande vergossene Muffen - Thailand evtl. Wasserflasche mit Silicon gefüllt...), so das Kabel unter der Erde an Hauptleitung angeschlossen wird und nicht an der Straße an einem Mast rauskommt und es sollte natürlich richtiges Erdkabel sein und nicht solches, was zum Erdkabel wurde, weils einer in die Erde gelegt hat  ::

----------


## schiene

Das kabel und der Anschluss wurde vom zuständigen Energieanbieter verlegt.
Die sollten das eigentlich können ::

----------


## isaanfan

> so das Kabel unter der Erde an Hauptleitung angeschlossen wird und nicht an der Straße an einem Mast rauskommt


Es kommt, zumindest auf dem Land immer vom Mast! Grund: Dort ist auch der Zähler angebracht.  :cool:

----------


## schiene

vom Mast ist klar,auch unser Zähler hängt an dem Mast.
Aber das Kabel zum Haus ist unter der Erde und das auf dem Dorf.

----------


## pit

Da das vom Stromanbieter so verlegt wurde, würd ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. Und notwendige Reparaturen (höchst unwahrscheinlich) sind ja dann nicht Dein Problem.

 ::

----------


## chauat

Sag aber deiner Frau aber wo das Kabel Liegt wegen der Sicherheit bei der Gartenarbeit, du kannst das ja dann von der Terrasse aus begutachten!  ::

----------


## maeeutik

Nun ja, dem ... 


> Da das vom Stromanbieter so verlegt wurde, würd ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. Und notwendige Reparaturen (höchst unwahrscheinlich) sind ja dann nicht Dein Problem.


 ...stimme ich nur bedingt zu. In dem Moment wo kein Strom mehr zur Verfuegung steht - weil, z.B. sich unterirdische Nager an der Leitung zu schaffen gemacht haben - dann wird es schon auch fuer "schiene" ein Problem.

maeeutik

----------


## wein4tler

So sieht bei uns in Sisaket der Stromzähler aus. Der untere wurde, weil er noch vorne zu kippen drohte, mit Draht am Mast befestigt.
Die roten Ameisen fühlen sich auch dort wohl.

----------


## pit

> - weil, z.B. sich unterirdische Nager an der Leitung zu schaffen gemacht haben - dann wird es schon auch fuer "schiene" ein Problem.


Ja, o.k., die kleinen Nager! Aber das Kabel liegt ja nun mal! 

Da wäre meine Empfehlung, den Kühlschrank bis zur letzten Lücke mit Bierflaschen aufzufüllen. Ein voller Kühlschrank bleibt innen bei einem Stromausfall länger kalt!   :cool: 

 ::

----------


## chauat

Ja ja die masse macht´s   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hier zwei nette Beispiele für Elektriker.

----------


## pit

Hab die Bilder mal unserem Chef Elektriker gezeigt!
Sowas hat er auch schon gesehen. Das mit dem Badezimmer scheint allerdings ein Fake zu sein!

 ::

----------


## Erich

Ich halte das Bild mit dem Badezimmer nicht für eine Fake, stand selber schon mal unter ner Dusche, wo der FI-Schalter lose in Griffweite von der Decke baumelte. Das ist auch nett:

----------


## Enrico

> 


Gefaked ist das Bild glaube nicht, eher etwas verändert um es aufzunehmen. Denke mal die Verteilerdose und das Kabel gehen normal über die Duschstange, wurden nur für das Bild im Raum verbunden. Denn diese Art der Warmwasserbereitung habe ich schon sehr oft gesehen.

----------


## maeeutik

Die beiden Bilder von "Wein4tler" bewerte ich ebenfalls verschieden. Das erste, mit den Spachteln als Schalter, machte mich sprachlos. Hinsichtlich dem zweiten Bild bin ich, wie der ein oder andere Kommentar zeigt, nicht alleine der Meinung, dass dieses gestellt ist. Jeder Kanditat der es probiert unter diesen Voraussetzungen zu duschen, wird einen solchen Versuch nur einmal in seinem Leben wagen koennen.  



> Gefaked ist das Bild glaube nicht, eher etwas verändert um es aufzunehmen. Denke mal die Verteilerdose und das Kabel gehen normal über die Duschstange, wurden nur für das Bild im Raum verbunden. Denn diese Art der Warmwasserbereitung habe ich schon sehr oft gesehen.


 Auch wenn dem so waere, Enrico, das Spritzwasser wuerde bei jedem Duschversuch den Kontakt mit der Steckdosenleiste finden und dem Nutzer alles andere als eine entspannte Abkuehlung verschaffen.
Ich halte das Bild fuer gestellt.
Das denke ich ueberigens auch ueber jenes mit den Sicherheitsnadeln, um eine illegale Anzapfquelle aufzuzeigen.

maeeutik

----------


## Enrico

Das Bild ist keines Falls gestellt, höchstens etwas dramatisiert. Solche Verbindungen sind oft üblich und wurden schon oft gesehen. Auch ich selbst ging aus solchen Bädern meist Rückwärts wieder raus, aber nicht nur wegen dem Strom, meist waren auch die Bakterien größer als ich.

Auch hast du mehr wie nur eine Chance mit einer im Raum hängenden Steckdose überlebend zu duschen. Ich möchte das auch nicht locker reden, es ist schlimm genug, aber so gehen manche Thais nun mal mit Strom um. 

Die Verbindung mit den Sicherheitsnadeln wird zum Beispiel gerne genommen, wenn die am Zaun die Leuchtstoffröhren aufstellen, hast du gewiss schon gesehen. Da die Zäune immer unterschiedliche Abstände haben, ist es sehr praktisch mit den Nadeln zu arbeiten. Billiger als Lüsterklemmen und Kabel verschwendet man auch nicht einen Centimeter.  ::

----------


## pit

Das mit den Sicherheitsnadeln habe ich selbst schon gesehen (letztens erst Anfang März) unter dem Zelt zur Totenfeier für meine vor 3 Jahren verstorbene Schwägerin.

Da bekommt der Begriff "Sicherheitsnadel" eine vollkommen neue Bedeutung!

 :: 

Nachtrag: Damit kann der Verleiher des Zeltes mitsamt der Beleuchtungseinrichtung das Hauptkabel zur Steckdose an beliebiger Stelle "anzapfen", ohne es nennenswert zu zerstören. Dann hält es einfach für ihn länger!

----------


## schiene

So,unser Warmwasserdurchlauferhitzer fürs Bad ist nach 4 monatiger Entwicklungszeit fertig.
Hochwertig und zeitlos im Design wird er bestimmt ein Verkaufshit in Thailand.
Eine Serienproduktion soll dann unsere Haupteinnahmequelle in Thailand werden ::

----------


## Enrico

::  Sauber, ich überlege seit Jahren wie ich das mache  ::

----------


## rampo

Hab mir Gestern ein Neues Notstrom Maschiene gekauft , das Alte hat den Geist aufgegeben.

26 000 Baht Diesel  ,  Benzin kostet nur 17 000  aber unsere Milchbauern haben mir von Benzin Geraet abgeraden und die wissen es . 











Die Billige ausfuehrung , aber die Biene  will nicht .  :: 



Fg.so jetzt hoff ich das bald einen Stromausfall gibt . ::

----------


## chauat

Habe den Benziner, habe damals leider keinen Diesel bekommen. Die Milchbauern“Bauern“ haben wie so oft recht.Ich für meinen Teil habe die Leistung auf etwas unter 50% begrenzt plus das er einen Ventilator hingestellt bekommt. Läuft jetzt gut nachdem ich ein Großteil des made in china Produktes getauscht habe!  ::

----------


## schiene

@thedi

In meinem Urlaubsbericht hast du etwas von einem Stromschwankungen und einem AVR geschrieben.

Dieser Fakt war mir bis jetzt so noch nicht bekannt und ich muß gestehen das ich von Elektrik auch keine Ahnung habe.Wo legt bezw. schaltet man denn so eine AVR dazwischen?

----------


## thedi

Elektromotoren ziehen vor allem beim Anlaufen viel Strom aus dem Netz. Wenn sie die benötigte Spannung nicht bekommen, dreht der Motor nicht, wird aber trotzdem von Strom durchflossen. D.h. er wird heiss und brennt irgend wann einmal durch.

In Thailand werden ständig neue Häuser ans Netz angeschlossen - oder in bestehenden Gebäuden neu Elektrogeräte (Aircond) eingebaut, ohne dass die Basisinfrastruktur entsprechend ausgebaut wird. Dies führt dazu, dass vor allem am Abend die Spannung im Netz sinkt - statt 220V nur 200V, 190V ... bis runter auf 160V ist keine Seltenheit.

Wenn es weniger als 190 V sind, bekommen grössere Motoren, wie sie in Wasserpumpen oder Aircondition eingebaut sind, Mühe mit anlaufen. Man merkt das zuerst einmal daran, dass Neonröhren nicht mehr recht zünden, wenn ein grosser Verbraucher eingeschaltet wird werden Lichter kurz dunkler. Das sind erste Anzeichen - nun sollte man ein Auge und Ohr auf die Sache haben. Wenn die Wasserpumpe nur noch summt aber kein Wasser mehr fördert - oder die Aircond nur noch brummt aber nicht mehr kühlt, hat man nur noch wenige Minuten um das Gerät vom Netz zu nehmen, sonst stinkt es bald nach verbrannter Isolation.

Wenn das nicht befriedigt - weil man z.B. trotzdem duschen möchte oder ein gekühltes Schlafzimmer haben möchte, ist ein AVR die Lösung:


Ein AVR funktioniert wie ein Trafo: er nimmt eine beliebige Spannung zwischen 150V und 250V am Eingang und macht darauf 220V. Je tiefer die Spannung am Eingang, desto mehr Ampere muss er aus der Leitung ziehen. Das ist in der Regel möglich. Wenn nicht, schaltet er ab und man sitzt im Dunkeln.


AVR 10'000 W, 30 kg, 40'000 Baht

Ein typischer Hausanschluss ist für 15A ausgelegt. Das entspricht 3300W. Die 15A sind als Dauerbelastung gedacht - man darf aber auch mal kurz etwas mehr ziehen: bis zum Dreifachen, also 45A oder 10'000 W (auch VA genannt). Wenn man mehr ziehen würde, würde beim Zähler eine Sicherung durchbrennen.

Der AVR kommt also gleich nach dem Hauptschalter bei der Zuleitung zum Haus. Allenfalls kann man ein ungeregeltes Netz für Elektroherd, Warmwasserdusche etc, ev. Notbeleuchtung vorsehen. Dinge bei denen die Spannung keine grosse Rolle spielt. Alles andere kommt aber hinter den AVR, insbesondere alles was einen Motor enthält.

Ein AVR ist also keine Notstromgruppe, sondern lediglich ein Gerät, das dafür sorgt, dass im Haus-Netz 220V fliessen - sofern Strom kommt. Entweder 220 V oder nichts. So gehen teure Geräte nicht kaputt.

Hier noch den Front Pannel von meinem Gerät. Es läuft seit über einem Jahr problemlos. seither keine Probleme mehr mit durchgebrannten Motoren oder Neonröhren die nicht sofort zünden. Gekauft in einem Musikgeschäft - die mit den ganz grossen Anlagen - in Khon Kaen, an der Klang Muang Road, am nördlichen Ende, also noch etwas weiter nördlich als das Roma Hotel:




Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## schiene

Danke für deine Erklärung  ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Da das vom Stromanbieter so verlegt wurde, würd ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. Und notwendige Reparaturen (höchst unwahrscheinlich) sind ja dann nicht Dein Problem.


Das sollte man so nicht stehen lassen. 
Alles was hinterm Zähler ist,  ist Sache des Abnehmers! 
Ein Freikabel ist nicht als Erdkabel geeignet. 
Wir haben Erd-Kabel immer mit Sand unterfüttert und dann auch mit Sand abgedeckt. 
Oben kam dann quer ein Backstein drauf (auf die ganze Kabellänge!) und darauf ( ginge auch darunter)  ein rot-weiß,  schräggestreiftes Plastikband. 
Für wichtiger noch halte ich die Frage,  was für ein Material (Kupfer,  Alu)  und was für ein Querschnitt (10mm oder15 mm). 
Die Stromanbieter kommen da nicht klar rüber!!! 
Muß meine Kinder abholen,  geht gleich weiter!

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt ist mir hier schon zweimal ein umfangreicher Kommentar abgegangen, weil ich mit meinen "zarten Worschtfinger", beim Umgreifen,  irgendwas berührt habe,  was das ausgelöst hat. 
Es war alles weg! 
Eine Sicherheitsabfrage würde das verhindern.

----------


## Siamfan

Ein größerer Querschnitt und Kupfer,  statt Alu,  ist langfristig gut angelegtes Geld was sich in der Regel berets mittelfristig auszahlt!

----------


## Siamfan

KEIN Stromanbieter übernimmt die Kosten für den Hausanschluß und sicher auch nicht für die Verlegearbeiten.

----------


## Siamfan

Das setzt sich dann so innerhalb des Hauses fort!!! 

Was heute in TH in Neubauten (!!!) an Querschnitten verlegt wird,  wäre wegen Brandgefahr,  wohl in D schon eine Straftat.

----------


## Siamfan

Egal,  für den Stromanbieter sind die Leitungsverluste zusätzlich verkaufter und bezahlter Strom.

----------


## pit

> Für wichtiger noch halte ich die Frage,  was für ein Material (Kupfer,  Alu)  und was für ein Querschnitt (10mm oder15 mm). 
> Die Stromanbieter kommen da nicht klar rüber!!!


Der Rest ist auch unwichtig und kann getrost so stehen bleiben.

Als Fachmann für Elektrik wirst Du sicher wissen, dass sich der Queschnitt eines Kabels nach dem Maximalstrom richtet, für den der Zähler bestimmt ist. Da gibt es Für Cu und auch für Al Tabellen, wobei heute kaum noch Al als Stromleiter verwendet wird, auch nicht mehr in Thailand. Das war noch in unserer Jugendzeit etwas anders, weil es Kupfer, das den geringeren spezifischen Widerstand hat, nach dem Krieg für lange Zeit in Deutschland einfach nicht gab. Zumindest nicht in der benötigten Menge. Und in dieser Zeit kostet die Herstellung von Aluminium mehr als die von Kupfer. Man sagt auch scherzhaft, Aluminium ist reine Energie in harter Form.

Zurück zum Strom, dieser wird vom Zählerwert bestimmt. Jeder Zähler in Thailand ist für den dreifachen Nennwert ausgelegt. Der Standardzähler ist für 5/15A. Diesen bekommt man, wenn man bei der Anmeldung keine weiteren Bemerkungen aufführt. Als Kabel reichen da 2,5 qmm allemal auch bei einer längeren Zuleitung. Ich habe z.B. einen 30/100A - Zähler und die Stadtwerke in Bangkok erzählten mir, dass dazu die Hauptleitung vom Zähler bis zum Hauptschalter im Haus 50 qmm sein muß. Hab ich dann auch so machen lassen und später haben die von der Stadt die Leitung von deren Netz bis zum Zähler in 35 qmm verlegt. Ich hätte also eigentlich einige Baht sparen können. Aber meine Erdung mit 16 qmm war richtig (15 gibt es nicht als elektrische Leitung).

Wenn Dein Stromanbieter nicht klar rüber kommt, liegt es meist daran, dass man nicht klar gefragt hat (kennen wir schon) oder man macht den Fehler und erklärt es der Mir oder Mia und die wiederum gibt die stille Post an die von der Stadt weiter. Zurück dann das gleiche Verwirrspiel!

Zusammengefasst: Querschnitt mit dem Nennstrom aus der Tabelle (gibt es für Spezialisten, die so eine gewisse Ahnung haben, auch im Internet), eine Größe mehr und schon passt es!

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Da das vom Stromanbieter so verlegt wurde, würd ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. Und notwendige Reparaturen (höchst unwahrscheinlich) sind ja dann nicht Dein Problem.


Hast du dich in den letzten >7,5 Jahren weitergebildet oder ist das die Meinung eures Betriebselektrikers?  :: 





> Der Rest ist auch unwichtig und kann getrost so stehen bleiben.


Aber ganz sicher NICHT! Siehe oben!







> Als Fachmann für Elektrik wirst Du sicher wissen, dass sich der Queschnitt eines Kabels nach dem Maximalstrom richtet, für den der Zähler bestimmt ist.


DAS ist grundsaetzlich richtig!






> Da gibt es Für Cu und auch für Al Tabellen, wobei heute kaum noch Al als Stromleiter verwendet wird, auch nicht mehr in Thailand.


In TH schon, habe mir gerade die Preise geholt:
10er ==>850TB
16er ==>1.050TB






> Das war noch in unserer Jugendzeit etwas anders, weil es Kupfer, das den geringeren spezifischen Widerstand hat,


Das mit dem geringeren Widerstand ist heute noch so. Es ist aber auch viel schwerer und viel teurer. Rentiert sich aber.





> Zurück zum Strom, dieser wird vom Zählerwert bestimmt.


In D wird der Hausanschluss in den Keller/Haus gelegt und da sitzt der Zaehler! Der Zaehler sitzt aber in TH an der Strasse.




> Jeder Zähler in Thailand ist für den dreifachen Nennwert ausgelegt. Der Standardzähler ist für 5/15A. Diesen bekommt man, wenn man bei der Anmeldung keine weiteren Bemerkungen aufführt. Als Kabel reichen da 2,5 qmm allemal auch bei einer längeren Zuleitung. Ich habe z.B. einen 30/100A - Zähler und die Stadtwerke in Bangkok erzählten mir, dass dazu die Hauptleitung vom Zähler bis zum Hauptschalter im Haus 50 qmm sein muß. Hab ich dann auch so machen lassen und später haben die von der Stadt die Leitung von deren Netz bis zum Zähler in 35 qmm verlegt. Ich hätte also eigentlich einige Baht sparen können. Aber meine Erdung mit 16 qmm war richtig (15 gibt es nicht als elektrische Leitung).


Das verstehe ich nicht! Fuer das Kabel vom Zaehler bis zum Haus ist der hausbesitzer selbst zustaendig.
Bei 30-50m kann da viel Geld zusammenkommen! 
Zum Spannungsabfall in D:



> Grenzwerte in Deutschland[Bearbeiten | Quelltext bearbeiten]
> Nach der Niederspannungsanschlussverordnung[3] § 13 Absatz (4), früher der AVBEltV, darf der Spannungsfall zwischen dem Hausanschlusskasten und dem Stromzähler nicht mehr als 0,5 % betragen.
> Nach TAB 2007 soll der Spannungsfall zwischen dem Hausanschluss und dem Zähler folgende Werte nicht überschreiten:
> 
> bis 100 kVA  0,5 %  
> 100–250 kVA  1,0 %  
> 250–400 kVA  1,25 %  
> über 400 kVA  1,5 % 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spannungsabfall


Ausserdem, alles, was warm wird, verbraucht Strom! Bei einem zu duennen Kabel heizt Schiene ordentlich das Erdreich und da das Hinter dem Zaehler ist, steigt die Rechnung.




> Wenn Dein Stromanbieter nicht klar rüber kommt, liegt es meist daran, dass man nicht klar gefragt hat (kennen wir schon) oder man macht den Fehler und erklärt es der Mir oder Mia und die wiederum gibt die stille Post an die von der Stadt weiter. Zurück dann das gleiche Verwirrspiel!


DAS stimmt allerdings und nicht nur beim Hausanschluss!




> Zusammengefasst: Querschnitt mit dem Nennstrom aus der Tabelle (gibt es für Spezialisten, die so eine gewisse Ahnung haben, auch im Internet), eine Größe mehr und schon passt es!


Auch das stimmt und damit sind Schiene und alle anderen gut beraten.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

In zwei Treppenhäusern habe ich keine Wechselschaltung und in der Küche ist der Schalter 1,5m um die Ecke. 



Diese Stellen habe ich mit Bewegungsmelder überbrückt.
Das besondere daran,  der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose.
Bei Umzug ner der Stecker raus,  3-4 Schrauben und fertig.

----------

